# Beach question



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

I heard sherman coves boat ramp is not good to launch from cause it drops off and ecems have been pulled off there. I have a 19' bow rider I want to launch and wanna go to ft mccray. Can anyone let me know if there are other ramps around that area to launch from or if the ramp drop off is a real concern? Thanks everyone in advance!


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

That's supposed to read axels not ecems


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I think I read somewhere that the base was ""closed for a week"" For training and it will be very hard to get on base


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

I do know that there is a sign showing where the ramp drops off. My boat is small so I had no issue but some guys put pretty decent size boats in there. If you have a buddy with you to keep an eye on where your axle is in relation to the sign it should not be an issue. I think it would be the driver's fault if they dropped off the ramp.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

wld1985 said:


> I think I read somewhere that the base was ""closed for a week"" For training and it will be very hard to get on base


I think Friday March 23rd is gonna be the day the base is somewhat "closed". They do have a security exercise going on and I will probably stay away next week because I don't feel like having my boat rummaged through by the cops.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

I've launched a 31'er there with no problems so you should be more than safe with a 19' boat.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

You will be just fine launching from there.


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

Sweet thanks yall. The exercise is supposed to start tomorrow I believe


----------

